# Aires / Wild camping in Switzerland



## ActiveCampers

Hi
Just in Switzerland at the moment and all the aires/camper-stop areas we've found so far are just facilities and have signs saying "camping not permitted - you must comply with parking signs" which generally say "max stay 5 hours".
Bit frustraited as this conflicts with camperstop 2008.
We've also not seen any other campers wildcamping.
Anyway - at a nice site today and just come back from a killer 10m run 
I asked the owner about the "facilties" in front of the campsite she said wild camping is permitted and you can stop anywhere overnight.

Anyone any real life experience?

Cheers


----------



## Boff

Hi,

first of all, note that the Swiss authorities, like most continental European ones, make a clear distinction between "wild camping" and "overnight parking". The latter means that you park your van, do *inside* whatever you like, do not place anything outside your van (like BBQ, camping furniture, awning etc.), do not run a genny or something like that, and move on the next day. Overnight parking is, with one exception, not forbidden, unless local signposting says otherwise.

Engaging in one of the named "extra-vehicular activities", or staying for more than one night, would be considered as wild camping, and is forbidden.

Now the one exception is the canton of Geneva, here exists a blanket ban also on overnight parking.

Hope that helps!

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## ActiveCampers

Morning Gerard
My wild camping we do in fact mean overnight parking.
Our first attempt was in Geneva actually which is what made us think it was not permitted. They still provide a service point though - but nowhere to stop.
Thanks for this - we'll let you know if we get arrested later.


----------

